# Bumper Lighting Help



## MercerMike (Nov 23, 2017)

Hello all, A few weeks back, I bought a bucket of n scale stuff at the church fund raiser, got lots of good stuff. Among the items in it were some N scale Atlas track bumpers #2536. I would like to add a red light to these but have no clue as to what I should buy. I have 2 MRC 260 transformers that I currently and it says the voltage to track is 23VDC. From what I can tell from the one Model Power lighted bumper that I already had, power for the light comes right from the track. Anyhow, can some kind soul help me out to find the right red lights and where I can find them. I did look around on eBay and a few other sites but I only confused myself even more. Thank you all for the help I got in the past as it has been Excellent! By the way, the help on the Trovestar link and the Kadee one as well have be just great!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Hobbyline, a highly respected on line source
has a large selection of bulbs for model railroad
use.

one suggestion from there: 3mm Red FLASHING LEDs.

https://www.hobbylinc.com/cgi-bin/s8.cgi?cat_s=UMB&p=2

You could power them with any unused wall wart 
of 2 to 12 volts DC. You'd need a dropping resistor
of about 500 or 600 ohms if voltage is above 2.

You also could use one of the MRCs DC TRACK VOLTAGE set to 2 volts or with
a 500 or 600 ohm 1/3 watt resistor set at 8 or 9 volts.

Don


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

if you are drawing power from the track, you will not have any lights with the throttle at zero ... you will have to run the throttle to roughly one quarter before the lights come on, [dimly at that point]


----------



## MercerMike (Nov 23, 2017)

*Appreciate the help*

Excellent link, talked to them yesterday about what I wanted to do and they have helped me out. I also had to rethink what I wanted to do and have a new power plan, good thought! Thanks again, Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you replace them with red LED's and a bridge rectifier, a series 1000 ohm resistor will light it at pretty low voltages yet allow the 23 volts not to cook the LED.


----------

